# Hercules Royal Geoffrey



## wave (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi!
  I was hoping to find anyone who had an idea as to where I could find some information on a bicycle I'm trying to restore. It's been sitting in a neighbors basement for years, and I offered to "get rid of it for her". I've managed to polish up the chrome, remove most of the rust, and lube the chain into several links instead of a single piece of rusty steel. Still need to replace the tubes and tires [ran out of funding].
  It is a Hercules "Royal Geoffrey", made in Nottingham England. I have been able to find enough information about it to know it was produced after Raleigh purchased Hercules Bicycle Company in 1962 or so, but not much else. It is a ten speed instead of a three speed. I've found no mention of that change anywhere on line - but perhaps I'm not looking in the right place.
  Any ideas?


----------

